# '08 Pathfinder Navigation/DVD Bypass Switch Installation with pics



## kmjsuperfly (May 12, 2009)

For those of you who have the factory Navigation and/or DVD player you are aware of the annoying "grey out" of the buttons when the vehicle is moving. I have been doing some searching on how to bypass this feature to allow access to all the navigation and phone features as well as play DVD's on the front screen while moving. I came accross a Nissan Murano forum that explained how to do it and just completed the bypass for my pathfinder. Basically what you do is add a dpdt (double pole double throw) switch that when turned on will simutaniously ground the parking brake input and disconnect the speed sensor wire. I found a switch that will snap into the factory blank in the center console for a seamless install. Total time for this modification is (1) hour.

#1 remove the cup holder trim, A/T trim, center storage bin 

























#2 Remove 2 screws holding the A/V trim unit in place and pull to remove. 









#3 I purchased the service guide for the 08 pathfinder so I could find the connector pin outs and wiring diagrams for the AV control unit. The parking brake input and the Vehicle speed signal wires are the ones I am interested in. They are #83 and #85 on connector M46. 

















Identify the parking brake signal wire (dark green) and speed signal wire (light Green) on connector M46 (its the largest connector) and cut the wires. 

















#4 Splice (4) short pieces of wire onto the wires you just cut using butt connectors and add spade connectors on the other end. (make sure to label your wires) 









#5 Add a short piece of wire to the chassis. There is a easy place under a screw in the dash behind the AV unit. 









#6 Pop the DPDT switch into the blank spot in the center console and terminate 

















Here is the link to the switch that I used. Any DPDT swich can be used but this one fit right in the blank opening in the dash. 

30 Amp DPDT On-On Rocker Switch - eBay (item 360102217507 end time Jun-25-09 07:28:02 PDT)

#7 That's it! Put everthing back together and you have your bypass switch.









Disclaimer: You should not use this to watch DVD's when you are driving. This modification is meant for the front passenger to access all the DVD functions while moving.

Note: When the switch is on you are tricking the Nav system into thinking that the vehicle is not moving so the nav system will not track your position when you are entering information or watching a dvd. Once you flip the switch off the GPS will "catch up" and locate your position again.


----------



## NoLegs (Jun 27, 2008)

Great write up! I have an '08 also, but I don't have DVD, so I just used a SPST switch on the speed sensor wire only. I'm guessing the park brake must be on to enable DVD on the front screen?


----------



## kmjsuperfly (May 12, 2009)

Correct. The factory DVD player needs to have the parking brake applied to show anything on the front screen. However just grounding the parking brake signal is not enough, you need to disconnect the speed sensor wire as well. 

I havn't looked into it yet but the next thing I would like to do is add a switch to turn on the backup camera on the front screen when ever I want.


----------



## msenna (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a 2010 Armada without Nav and no DVD but it does have the LCD screen. Is there an easy way to pipe in a signal from a DVD player to view on this front screen. I assume it would need a switch since it is used for the AC and radio controls.


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I just purchased my 08 pathfinder. It came with Navigation, but does not have the rear entertainment center with dvd. My question is:

Can I do this and watch DvDs on the front screen via the cd input?


----------



## nerath (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for the great post, fantastic pictures and instructions!

I used a Power First switch, model 2LNG7. It's a little softer in appearance, slightly rounded edges, looks great.

Power First 2LNG7 Rocker Switch, Maintained, DPDT, 20/15A

Thank you again for the great


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

Did you end up following the instructions and installing this as well? Easy for you too?


----------



## nerath (Aug 22, 2011)

The instructions were great! Removing the lower screws to pull the nav/radio stack out wasn't clear to me at first - look at picture number 5, and you'll note there's a small hex head screw facing you that you do not remove - you need to reach around and behind it and there's a slightly larger self tapping bolt on each side that goes from the center of the car towards the side. In picture 5 towards the left you see the small black headed screw in place, and the empty hole kind of behind it where the bolt was removed.

Past that, it was very straight forward. As long as you are comfortable cutting & splicing wires (use a decent crimp tool and fittings - twisting wires and taping always leads to trouble) it was a very smooth job. From starting disassembly to full back together was about 2.5 hours for me.

Other note - I used a piece of cat 5 wire rather than running individual wires, and I located a convenient bolt in the disassembled console near the shifter to attach my ground wire.


----------



## miccar7 (Feb 2, 2012)

A co-worker and I tried our best with this install but ran into some problems. We don't know what wires connect where on the DPDT switch. (We got a Napa echlin switch/commutateur interruptor). Which ends of which wires are, "speed input, av unit speed input, parking brake ground, and av unit ground input". I thought the AV wires would be all wires coming out of radio, but we're doing something wrong.

Now, the DVD player will not play at the front display when vehicle is parked and emergency brake is on. Which may be related to: 

Now when vehicle is stopped (and emergency brake is off) the brake light is not illuminated. When I begin accelerating it starts blinking rapidly. When I'm moving at > 20 something mph the brake light is lit, even though the e-brake is off obviously. Why is it doing that? Can anyone help me? Please


----------



## nerath (Aug 22, 2011)

miccar7, It is tough to trouble shoot this without knowing what your switch looks like, or being there with a meter to investigate. Can you post a couple pictures of it and identify which wires you have going where?

If you can track down a standard DPDT switch, the OP's diagrams are very good. On both poles (sides), the middle connector is the switch common and gets connected to the part of the wire that goes to the connector on the AV control unit.

The other end of the interrupted wire goes to the same end of each pole corresponding to the common connector of the same wire to the AV unit (the top connectors in the diagram). This, so that when the switch is flipped for "normal" or factory behavior, each pole closes the contact from common to the other part of the wire that goes out to the sensors and switches in the vehicle.

Then the remaining contact on the brake pole gets wired to ground, and the remaining contact on the speed sensor pole is just left open.

Hope this helps.


----------



## miccar7 (Feb 2, 2012)

i was able to get it fixed. (wire mix-up)

only problem i ran into was i lost the little retention pin that keeps the shifter in place. great write up though. sooo pumped i'll be able to make navi changes while we're moving


----------



## LEPath (Jan 20, 2016)

Good read....Love finding good info. Thanks for the write.

The question I have is about the 30-amp DPDT 
Does this have to be a 30-amp? Would a lower amperage DPDT work, if so what would the minimum be?


----------

